# Need Help Prepping for Grading



## HokieWanKenobi (Jan 14, 2019)

I have an area of my yard that needs to be re-graded because we had some trees removed and there used to be a gravel driveway over there. The basic operation will be stripping 2-3 inches of gravel and other unwanted stuff, using a power rake (Harley rake) to loosen up another couple of inches, and then applying topsoil and levelling. I performed a soil analysis on the area and the results are pasted below. Should I go ahead and amend with lime prior to doing the grading? I plan on doing this a couple of weeks before fall planting season.


----------



## HokieWanKenobi (Jan 14, 2019)

Seems like the pic didn't work. Here is a link to the test results.

https://photos.app.goo.gl/efjRnTiRXi9XNsuT8


----------



## HokieWanKenobi (Jan 14, 2019)

Also, other areas of my lawn need lime application as well. One area is St. Augustine and looks awesome. the other area is fescue and is starting to thin out from the heat. Should I apply lime now or wait until fall?


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I would put it down now, and let it get incorporated into the soil before you plant. Fall is just around the corner....


----------

